# Red devil protein skimmers



## Salttank19 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey, i am on the search for a new protein skimmer!!! I have a 90 gallon fish only tank (looking to add coral in near future tho) with a 30 gallon sump. I am I was wondering if any one had any feed back on these red devil skimmer? if not what kind of skimmer would you recommend? Not looking to break the bank on a new one tho. 

Thanks for the help!!!

I would consider a used one as well so if you have one send me a pm.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Sry I missed this one.

Red Devil skimmers are quite popular in the UK and AUS market. The NW pump is a rebranded, "custom" red cased AquaBee 1000 pump. Though they have a small following in the US, the marine aquarium trade is a much bigger market segment and can support the demand of different products. Canada can't and if they do come to market here, IMHO, I doubt that thy will make much on an impact in market share unless the Canadian distributor has deep pockets.

The Vertex Omega 150 looks very promising and in the $400 ballpark. The redesigned Sicce NW pump have some great reviews. I wouldn't bother w/the Vertex IN-180 it uses the Sedra NW pump...I've never had good experiences w/Sedra.

HTH


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Look into the RLSS w/ the waveline controllable pump. Really quite something.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Skimz and ATB are coming out with a DC NW pump and controller. Oddly enough, all rebranded from the same pump manufacturer in China. As RLSS is based in Mississauga, ON, you might have better customer support.

Added: Reef Octopus also is coming out with a DC NW pump skimmer...appears to be the same pump mfg .

CoralVue (Reef Octopus) has excellent customer support.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Not sure if its too big for your setup.

There is Bubble Magus NAC 7 on AP: 
http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds//showproduct.php?product=32150


----------



## Salttank19 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for all your input, gives me a good idea where to start to look.


----------

